# Expats living in thailand



## mak85 (Oct 15, 2008)

hey, 

I am wondering if anyone has information about the number or percentage of expats living in Thailand and maybe even a breakdown by nationality? 
I am thankful for any kind of information concerning the different nationalities of expats living in Thailand 

Hope to get some answer...


----------



## singto (Sep 15, 2008)

mak85 said:


> hey,
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has information about the number or percentage of expats living in Thailand and maybe even a breakdown by nationality?
> I am thankful for any kind of information concerning the different nationalities of expats living in Thailand
> ...


Check on TAT's website. I've got the information from there in the past and did so a few weeks ago so the information is there.


----------



## crstal (Oct 15, 2008)

*female expat needed!*

We will have the focus group in English on this Saturday morning 18th Oct, 08. Timing 9.45-12.00. The respondents will get 1,200 bht for attending the group. 

We are a marketing research company, Ipsos Thailand. We are currently conducting a survey regarding “Cereal” product. 

If you or any of your friends are interested to attend the focus group or having any questions, please contact me, nana, at 02-2500071 ext 111.


----------



## cpturfpro1 (Oct 8, 2008)

singto said:


> Check on TAT's website. I've got the information from there in the past and did so a few weeks ago so the information is there.


Since I am new to this, can I ask what is TAT's website? And where can i find it?

Thanks


----------



## singto (Sep 15, 2008)

cpturfpro1 said:


> Since I am new to this, can I ask what is TAT's website? And where can i find it?
> 
> Thanks


Tourism Authority of Thailand

TourismThailand.Org - The Official Website for Tourism in Thailand

Tourism Authority of Thailand News Room


----------



## cpturfpro1 (Oct 8, 2008)

singto said:


> Tourism Authority of Thailand


Thanks, I will check it out.


----------

